# Your commuter sleds, POST EM UP!



## respro100 (Jul 15, 2014)

Let's see them. From beaters to brand news. I love em all!


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Today I rode the Colnago -- leaning on my personal bike locker


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Rode the Eddy today


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

*Ridden like a stolen bike. Loved like a premium product.*









I should have spent the good money on this drop bar bike and not the one that runs 23s or 25s. This was taken in or around March on recreational, rather than transportation ride, but it probably would have been layer out the same for a commute during that time frame. 

I have a full size Arkel pannier for dragging changes of clothes, but with a full size military/football locker at work I pretty much can get by with keys, wallet, cell and lunch on days I ride rather than drive.


----------



## respro100 (Jul 15, 2014)

Good looking rides all 3!
Kydhawkhill, how did you get the rack on the bike. Does the bike already have fender mounts and such or did you have to place specific accessories? Thanks


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

2006 Trek Portland. Also fits studded snow tires, for four-seasons commuting.









2013 Ribble Winter/Audax frameset I built-up. Despite "winter" in its name, it fits only 28mm tires under full fenders. Three-seasons use only.

Both bikes above have dynamo hubs and lights.

I have both a locker and a fridge at work, so I really only need to haul stuff once a week in each direction. Midweek in good weather, this gets commute duty:


----------



## kjdhawkhill (Jan 29, 2011)

this 2007 raleigh RX1 has the holes drilled already. Nothing fancy about the install. 

I used to have fenders on it, but gravel makes an awful noise spinning between a wheel and a fender, plus, I don't think the fenders did much to help over the course of a 21 mile ride. Particularly in that I didn't care if my riding clothes get nasty as I have a shower and change of clothes at work.


----------



## respro100 (Jul 15, 2014)

Wow Brucew, quite a stable you have of commuters. The litespeed looks great.


----------



## brucew (Jun 3, 2006)

respro100 said:


> Wow Brucew, quite a stable you have of commuters. The litespeed looks great.


Yeah, nothin' like a little Ti and D-A to spruce up the commute. 

I like all my bikes. Rode the blue one all week last week. Had a blast coming home in moderately heavy rain tonight on the orange one. But on days when I can ride it, the Litespeed adds a little _je ne sais quois_.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

I have two I normally ride, both fixed-gear (my commute is flat), and both built on old frames I got cheap at garage sales, built up with a mix of old and new parts from various sources.

The regular nice-weather bike is a Rampar frame (look it up) probably from the early 70s.








The rainy-day bike is a Motobecane (a "real" one, made in France - but not high-end). 27" wheels, and I keep slightly bigger tires on it. In winter I put on cross tires to deal with the sand and occasional slop on the roads (but I don't ride when there's a lot of snow or ice, which means in a typical winter here I miss 8-10 weeks. Otherwise, I ride daily).








The Motobecane frame cost me $25, the Rampar $5. Fun, functional. Not fancy.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

brucew said:


> Yeah, nothin' like a little Ti and D-A to spruce up the commute.
> 
> I like all my bikes. Rode the blue one all week last week. Had a blast coming home in moderately heavy rain tonight on the orange one. But on days when I can ride it, the Litespeed adds a little _je ne sais quois_.


Ti and Campy are sublime ...


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Mercier Kilo TT converted track bike (now a singlespeed with brakes) aka the Mercitron








(When I lived closer to work, I commuted on it as a brakeless fixie. Mercitron is the name of one of Kevorkian's suicide machines, and it seemed appropriate....... still does even with the brakes and freewheel. Anyway the bike was less than $300 and we live near a velodrome- a rare treat.)


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Hello Kitty mojo and a bell that goes ignored


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Axiom Appalachian panniers, were gathering dust on the shelf at the LBS so they were a good deal:


----------



## marc7654 (Jun 24, 2014)

2014 Giant Escape 2, Topeak bag, Arundel Looney Bin Cage fits the 18oz coffee Thermos. Must have the coffee hand ground from home.


----------



## Christine (Jul 23, 2005)

Seeing all these bikes is oddly motivating! My other commuter is locked up at work so I'll get pictures later.

PMF- you get a locker for the entire bike? We just get a cubby locker (large lockers are day-use only.)


----------



## Kurious Oranj (Oct 11, 2009)

Here are mine:

A Masi Speciale CX. This one sees the most action. Nothing fancy but gets the job done (sorry for the non-drivetrain pic...). 









Surly LHT. Rides like a Russian WWII tank but who cares. Fully decked for touring on this pic. Will probably see more action now that I am back in MN. Need to get studded tires on it. 









A Pinarello of uncertain type and age with an odd Shimagnolo combo. This was my fast commuter while living in AZ and guaranteed to bring a grin to my face.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

Christine said:


> Seeing all these bikes is oddly motivating! My other commuter is locked up at work so I'll get pictures later.
> 
> PMF- you get a locker for the entire bike? We just get a cubby locker (large lockers are day-use only.)


Yep. This is the best bike commute job I've ever had. I've been bike commuting for 22 years and worked at 6 different locations. The only way I'm leaving here is in a body bag. 

I ride through the suburbs on a bike path that is separated from the road. Last 3 miles along the Potomac river. Cross the bridge, ride past the Jefferson Monument and the tidal pool. On the road for maybe a half mile. 

We've got these personal metal bike lockers that are entirely enclosed and fit one bike each. Even though its right one Independence Ave, I'm fine with leaving the bike over night if I have to. 

My boss (also a bike commuter) bought me a big rack to hang clothes on. I keep five suits in my office. My wife works across the street and drives a car pool once a week (she commutes on a bike too). So I swap out clothes then. That way I rarely ever ride with a rack or backpack. 

The shower is right around the corner and upstairs. Performance reviews typically erode into conversations about bike stuff after about 15 seconds.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

Sounds nice, pmf. As a former longtime DC resident I must offer a terminology nitpick:


> Jefferson Monument and the tidal pool


That should be the "Jefferson Memorial" (only Washington's is a "monument") and the "Tidal Basin."
Anyway, a beautiful route, to be sure.

I, too, am lucky with commuting facilities here in Hartford. My employer (a big insurance company) provides a shower room (mostly used by lunchtime joggers), lockers for bike commuters to keep clothes and toiletries in, and bike racks inside a locked garage with card-key access. My route is not as pretty as yours, but it's not bad. Mostly roads, but reasonable traffic. A bit of it is along a riverside path, seen in the first of my bike pics above. That's the view across the Connecticut River from East Hartford to Hartford.


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

And I've been living here 23 years ... embarrassing. :blush2:

Only downside is that its mostly uphill and usually into a head wind on the way home. But hey, hills make you strong, right?


----------

